# TBF-1C Avenger wip



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Greetings All !
I haven't posted much lately so I thought I'd stop lurking and show this work in progress on this great WW2 aircraft. I wish to show this especially to its future owner who comes here occasionally and is a Viet Nam hero [in my eyes] who flew a helecopter and built models til M.S. chose to make things difficult [lets hope for a cure]. Sorry to get off track -back to the Avenger...
This kit from HobbyBoss is superb in detail and accuracy. There is a complete 'interior' with the cockpit and engine completely detailed. My friend chose to have the wings folded which will make an interesting view. He also chose the torpedo- and bomb bay doors open. [ why not , this baby is nicely detailed!] I scratch-built the seat belts and plan on doing the ariels and such.
I love Hobbytalk ! You guys have a great sense of humor.. Have fun and build something !! Take care...
--- Duff


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm trying to improve my camera skills. So much of this will not be seen - hidden inside the fuselage. Hmmm .... I do have that 'Visable B-17' my buddy gave me.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Duff,
Thanks for posting. Looks greatvso far. I'm sure your buddy will appreciate pictures of what's hidden. You're a good friend to build this for him.

James


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Copy Boss kit is pretty nice... it is for the most part a copy of the Accurate Miniatures kit with the addition of folding wings and somewhat heavy rivet detail. You do get a lot of weapons that were spread out in the individual Accurate Min kits all in one here. It's not a bad kit.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Duff Miver........s.moe,here........Have looked at this plane many times at the hobby shop....Thinking about getting it,, But wasn't quite sure if I'd like it......After seeing what you've got done so far......I've decided I'm going to get it next time......Really love all the details in it.......Thank's for showing it......Your doing a killer job on it so far.....Post some finished pic's when you get it done....OK ???.................s.moe..............out.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Always liked the Avenger as an aircraft design, looking forward to seeing more pictures as you progress. The seat belts look real.


----------



## wingnut4 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for all your work and the opportunity to view the "in progress report." The cockpit looks great. Can't thank you enough for all the years repairing the old and building the new.


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello Gang !
By request, here is an update on the TBF Avenger. As you can see , its had a primer and 3 light coats of Blue-gray and light grey. I must say - as detailed this kit is , it still assembles fairly easily and as Djnick pointed out - there are plenty of options - wings normal/folded, bomb bay doors open/closed, choice of fuel tank ,bombs or torpedo in the bomb bay , cockpit canopy open/closed, fuselage side door open/closed ,cowling flap open/closed,control flaps open to various degrees, optional wing tanks, and landing gear up/down. 
s.moe - if you are still thinking about this kit , I recommend getting it , because it has a full interior and so many available options - I doubt you'll be disappionted...
Xenodyssey, s.moe and JamesInNC thanks for the kind words. 
And wingnut4 , thank you for your services to this country and your personal support through the years - I hope you like your model. 
More to come ......


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Duff Miver........Ha,Ha,Ha,,,,Just now caught the switch,,,as I was typing........Hey,Your welcome, and might I say, that what you got done is looking, even better than last time.....Thank's for recomending Me to get it,,,I'll have to get one for my stash...........Check back later on the build.........................s.moe.................out.


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is the finished Avenger.


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

How about one more ?...


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Duff,
Nicely done! Like the way the panel line detail shows through. Very crisp. Your friend will be proud of it.

James


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks , James ... Which brings us to the next question -To give it a weathered look ? My friend wants it to look weathered/worn/used but I can't bring myself to do it ...


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, certainly follow your friend's wishes and go for it. Got to on a commissioned build. Weathering a model takes as much, if not more, talent to pull off. From the look of it, you're up to the effort. So show off some!

James


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Duff Miver....Build's looking great and like James said A little weathering will add some more realism to it......Just do a little at a time, You can do it...................MOE.


----------

